# Lots of new puppies/owners lately



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I have noticed many new owners and beautiful puppy pictures lately. I wanted to let the new forum members know that we started to come up with a list of things to learn when we became new V owners. Here is the link to the thread: 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?topic=6693

We have all been at our wits end at some point during puppyhood (and sometimes with our adult dogs). This forum has a wealth of information and lots if the same questions are asked over and over. Remember, there is a search feature on this forum that is really helpful.

To the new members- Eventually your little shark, vampire, werewolf or whatever you want to call your beloved puppy will grow up fast so enjoy these moments and take lots of pictures....and don't forget to post them.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I've loved this thread- it's daunting to make such a huge decision knowing so little from experience- but the thread gives a really clear idea of what to expect and what is normal from the experience of several different owners and dogs. I feel like I at least know what I'm getting into even though I don't understand what it will be like yet. Thanks for this!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

We have loved having this forum over the last few weeks. 
So many good posts. We really appreciate all the help and advice. 

The search feature is the best. Not many topics we weren't able to find through that tool.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh and here are some pics of our girl Darby


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Awwww.....she couldn't really do anything that would bother anyone, could she?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Darby is gorgeous. Also, she has some pretty snazzy water and food bowls.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

One more thing - we should thank Luv2Laugh for the idea of the thread that I posted the link to. She came up with the great idea. I wish I had that thread to read when my Ruby was a pup.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Luv2Laugh!!!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

This forum has definitely been a life saver. Without it I'm not sure if we would have gotten through the first few weeks. Just the reassurance of everything happening was normal is huge. My grandfather passed away the morning we picked up Berkeley so the first couple weeks were especially tough. I was on the west coast for a few days right after and I know my wife was glad she had this as a resource. He is now 15 weeks and doing fantastic! He is worlds better than weeks 8-11 and I can't believe we even contemplated giving him back to the breeder.

It's kind if interesting when I read about people not loving their puppy right away. It probably took me a few weeks but I already feel a bond with the little guy. I think it's impossible not to when I come home from work and he about has a heart attack with how excited he is. It probably would have happened sooner if not for the bad timing of everything. I suppose it takes a little while to get used to the lifestyle change.

Thank you all for contributing! I hope I can help new owners in the future.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Lots of new puppies/owners lately*



giandaliajr said:


> This forum has definitely been a life saver. Without it I'm not sure if we would have gotten through the first few weeks. Just the reassurance of everything happening was normal is huge. My grandfather passed away the morning we picked up Berkeley so the first couple weeks were especially tough. I was on the west coast for a few days right after and I know my wife was glad she had this as a resource. He is now 15 weeks and doing fantastic! He is worlds better than weeks 8-11 and I can't believe we even contemplated giving him back to the breeder.
> 
> It's kind if interesting when I read about people not loving their puppy right away. It probably took me a few weeks but I already feel a bond with the little guy. I think it's impossible not to when I come home from work and he about has a heart attack with how excited he is. It probably would have happened sooner if not for the bad timing


I'm not passing judgement nor criticising, but I just don't get how someone couldn't be in love with a new pup. I'm all over them like a fat kid on ice cream.......  ****, I fall in love just looking at all your puppy pics........


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I fall in love with puppies, too.... "Like a duck on a June bug!"

Once again, welcome to all the new puppy owners!! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Lots of new puppies/owners lately*



mswhipple said:


> I fall in love with puppies, too.... "Like a duck on a June bug!"
> 
> Once again, welcome to all the new puppy owners!! ;D


I like your analogy far better than mine........


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

i'm not going to lie...i'm out of work... So i spend all day with my dog, and on day two i was ready to give him back.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

I second everyone's comments on here regarding being a new Vizsla parent and finding this to be a great resource for all kinds of questions about the pups and the first weeks. It has been a great help to me and our family to be able to search questions we have about Shiloh without having to contact her breeder or vet every single time. A big THANK YOU!!
Here are a few pics of Shiloh- 10 weeks and growing like a weed. She looks like a horse these days, all legs! lol...


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

She is a cutie!
Our Darby is at the exact same stage! Loving it!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

bjm442 said:


> i'm not going to lie...i'm out of work... So i spend all day with my dog, and on day two i was ready to give him back.


 I know that feeling, I work so I could get away but I felt like giving up after a few days....don't give up stick with your dog as it gets better and it's so rewarding..they are such a wonderful breed...keep on the forum it's brill for advice and encouragement..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

New puppies come with lots of smiles.... followed by a few gray hairs.... followed by lots of laughs.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

'tis the season ;D LOVE all the puppy pictures :-*

*RubyRoo*, thanks for the reminder of the great post. I have to admit, had my youngest V Pacsirta arrived first, my post on it would be something like *Ozkar*'s containing stories of love and happiness  Thank God for my oldest (first) V Sophie who put me through the Vizsla Puppy **** (VPH)....I learned a ton! Pacsirta seemed like a breeze


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haha I like VPH!! I'm gonna use that one!


----------

